# Couple of my litters including blue satin's :)



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/litter1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/bluesatin.jpg/


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The blue satins are really nice looking. Great pics btw.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! i just love blues and blue satins, :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lou-Fraser said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!! i just love blues and blue satins, :mrgreen:


ditto to that,marvellous.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys i've had alot of litters the last 2 weeks these are my favourtites, the pew and cream are from 2 different litters that i combined after reducing the litter size, they are all doe's and have 2 doe's to feed them and as you can see they are lovely and tubby just how i like em, so it payed off


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, super-blue ears! And squashy fat babylings! How does everyone get their babies to stay lined up like that? Even when they're just getting furred, mine are always super-wiggly.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

too fat to move lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Loverly!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some of them blue satins too.  about a week behind yours in age tho.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

they are all stunning


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks all these are now 4 weeks old and are doing really well, i'll add a few more pic's in a few more weeks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Village Mousery said:


> thanks all these are now 4 weeks old and are doing really well, i'll add a few more pic's in a few more weeks


I'd love to see the updated pics.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm being careful as i dont know if some of these may go to the show at the end of this month but i'll take some now and hold on to them till after the show then post them up then


----------

